# Broken Jinma 254



## GH54

Here I attach some pictures of my broken Jinma 254


----------



## MFreund

That is enough to make you SICK!! What is your plan to fix??


----------



## traktorz

> _Originally posted by GH54 _
> *Here I attach some pictures of my broken Jinma 254 *


_Det där såg inte särskilt skoj ut. Hur hände det?_

Did it happen during using the BH or using the FEL?


----------



## SHARTEL

Very sorry to see what's happened to your Jinma.

How old is your 254? How many hours on the meter?

I've seen several (documented) stories and pictures of broken Jinma tractors outlining poor castings. I thought the company had come along pretty far with working those problems out and strengthining the base frames.

Do you have any warranty and does the company have any intentions of helping you replace the damaaged frame?

SHARTEL


----------



## urednecku

Man, that stinks. Yes, we wanna know, 
1) what happened, and 
2) what is the company gonna do to help ya

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Live Oak

That is RIDICULOUS! 

There is almost NO, NADA, NONE of ANY kind or type of reiforcement or extra cast iron material in this bellhousing! 

There is not even enough cast iron material to weld to even attempt a repair. 

Please keep us posted on what Jinma does to support and help you repair this OBVIOUS FACTORY SERIOUS FLAW. 

How many hours are on this tractor? It looks like it does not have much time on it. 

Sorry to see the problems you are going through. Jinma NEEDS to step and fix this.


----------



## Tractor Beam

I've abused my John Deere a few times and feel fortunate to not have destroyed something. Seeing your situation should serve as a warning to take care of your stuff, and realize that they aren't bulletproof! GH54, welcome aboard and best of luck to you with your situation. we feel your pain!


----------



## GH54

*Re: Re: Broken Jinma 254*



> _Originally posted by traktorz _
> *Det där såg inte särskilt skoj ut. Hur hände det?
> 
> Did it happen during using the BH or using the FEL? *


Det var inte särskilt skoj heller! Kunde inte i min vildaste fantasi drömma om att det kunde hända, men Polarprodukter har fixat det nu, efter tre månader!

It happend during using the FEL


----------



## GH54

Thanyou to you all!
The breakdown happened during using the FEL with the BH mounted on 3-point. The dealer has fixed the damage and taken the costs. It took him about 3 mounth to get a new gearbox and have the tractor repaird. The tractor was about 6 mounth old and had 50 hours on the meter when the damage happend. I think this tractor should have FEL and BH with own frames.


----------



## MFreund

That is great news!!

Will you trade it for a different tractor more equipped for your use?


----------



## GH54

> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *That is great news!!
> 
> Will you trade it for a different tractor more equipped for your use? *


To trade for a tractor of higher quality whould be impossible for me, because it should cost at least 4 times more than this chinese low quality vehicle.


----------



## urednecku

Glad to hear ya got a good dealer, one that made it right. 
That last pic looks like it's been broken for some time, with the rust on some areas.


----------



## SHARTEL

I think you are very fortunate that your dealer repaired the tractor. 

We have heard about Jinma tractors breaking and little or NO help from other owners. Apparently, the 254, when combined with the FEL and Back Hoe are significantly more weight/strain than the tractor can handle...

I would most certainly look into the design and installation of a subframe to prevent future failures. Good luck!

SHARTEL


----------

